# Jakob and Jonah



## qtrrae (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope I am doing this picture correctly.

These are my 5 month old boys Jakob and Jonah. They are so adorable and loving. They are being raised with my mini babies and so far they get along great!

This is my first try with Photobucket!


----------



## charlee (Oct 28, 2004)

awwww....they should get an A+ for sharing so well! Cute!


----------



## wendy4mini (Oct 29, 2004)

They are so adorable!!! I want a mini donkey so bad. I love my standard donkey so now I want a little one. I am so jealous. I think I may try and trade a mini filly for a mini donkey.


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 29, 2004)

Ah,, have nice and huggable they both are...Congrats Donna on your 2 new long ears. I know you will have years of fun and enjoyment from them..


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 29, 2004)

OHHHHhhhh, couldn't you just go and hug those long ears!



Hope your enjoying your donkeys...which I am sure you are!!!!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 11, 2004)

These certainly are two cute little boys!


----------

